# Chihuahua/Min Pin ??



## Charity101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello I bought a puppy from a family friend because he was getting overwhelmed by her 4 golden retrievers. She swears up and down that he is purebred Min Pin and is going to put me in contact with the breeder. He looks soooo much like a Chihuahua and on his vet records it says Chia Min. I do plan to contact the breeder because he can be registered as a purebred. I adore the little guy but would like some other opinions. 
Here is my new boy Roscoe. 6 months and a whopping 3 lbs


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, he's not docked or cropped, so he doesn't look like most Min Pins. It's really hard to tell for sure--some Min Pins look a lot like Chihuahuas. But if he's able to be registered, then he is purebred. Not necessarily WELL bred, but not mixed anyway.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a picture of my Chi/Min Pin x, and a picture of a Min Pin. You be the judge:
My Coco:








A pure bred Min Pin:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dogs can have registration papers and still be mutts due to falsifing the paperwork


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Definitely heavy on the Chihuahua. In fact, I'm not sure that I would say Min Pin/Chi cross at all. I think I'd be more likely to say full Chi.


----------



## Charity101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------

